
Management and storage of energy converted via a pyroelectric heat engine - tigerlily
https://authors.elsevier.com/a/1XjIP15eiesMw8
======
tigerlily
What a delightful advance in thermal energy harvesting, backed up with a nice
experimental set up and results. I like especially that the technique uses
thin film technology, and that the link to the article is all access, even if
for a limited time.

Additional link to the University of Maryland press release:
[https://eng.umd.edu/news/story/new-pyroelectric-system-
trans...](https://eng.umd.edu/news/story/new-pyroelectric-system-transmits-
power-wirelessly-harvesting-and-storing-energy-from-heat-source)

